# Sore Throat and cold on 2ww



## Andrea23 (Mar 6, 2007)

I am 3dp5dt and started to get a sore throat yesterday and am now all bunged up, i'm worried that it is going to effect my chances of our little blasts staying, does anyone have any advice??

xx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

It won't affect your chances at all hun   It's so difficult isn't it, but it really won't make any difference. I think it's quite common (it is with me after tx anyway) to get poorly after all that adrenaline etc coursing through your body. In fact when I did get pg I was sneezing so much and so strongly, I was convinced nothing would stick  

Good luck.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya Andrea

I would like to reiterate what nutmeg has said hunnie.  It's unfortunate that you are feeling poorly   but it really shouldn't affect your chances of the treatment working.

My advice would be to sit back, relax, get as much rest and sleep as you can, take paracetomol if you need to, and take good care of yourself for the next 2 weeks!

Sending you lots of 
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## *Cupcake* (Jun 17, 2009)

Warm homemade honey and lemon drinks are the way forward - and you feel you're feeding your embies with nice vitamins too!


----------



## Tasha_1977 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Andrea,

Try not to worry hun. I got a bad cold and cough at the weekend and I got my BFP yesterday! Fingers crossed for you.

Tasha xxx


----------



## Andrea23 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Girls, my cold is going and i'm trying to stay positive, 5 days to go until test day  

Cpmgratulations on you BFP Tasha, that is fantastic news


----------

